# JFrame: Mindestgröße einstellen



## Pennywise (17. Mrz 2005)

Hi, hab folgendes Problem:

Habe ein JFrame das größer geogen werden darf, jedoch nicht kleiner als 400*300.

Auf meinem JFrame liegt ein JPanel mit BorderLayout.

Habe nun bei dem JPanel setMinimumSize(new Dimension(400,300)) angewand, kann dieses Ding jedoch immer noch kleiner ziehen.

Kennt jemand eine Lösung für mein Problem?


----------



## Beni (17. Mrz 2005)

Einen ComponentListener beim Frame registrieren, und wenn das Frame zu klein wird, es wieder ausdehnen.

Es gibt meines Wissens leider keine "echte" Lösung des Problemes.


----------



## Pennywise (17. Mrz 2005)

Danke, geht einwandfrei.


----------

